# 3 week assisted PSMF and chemical experiment.



## jmorrison (Jun 30, 2010)

A little background.

I am in my 4th week of a Test Cyp and Dbol cycle.  Due to my work schedule and location (3 week on, 3 week off, in the ocean on an oil rig) my routine and diet is a little different.

Basically I am doing 3 weeks bulk while at home taking advantage of the increased protein synthesis, followed by 3 weeks cut while at work, taking advantage of the leaning effect of the test as well as the muscle sparing qualities of being on cycle.  Ideal?  Probably not, but its the plan, and its the best option I have.

I started the cycle coming off of a 2 week PSMF weighing in at 205, at around 14-15% BF.  Over the last 3 weeks I put on about 25lbs.  Of course a lot of that is water regained after going on regular carbs, as well as the Dbol bloat.  However, my strength is way up, as well as size.

The cycle is detailed here in my log:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/110532-my-cute-lil-first-cycle-log.html

I am doing my 3 week cut as a PSMF from Lyle McDonalds Rapid Fat Loss Handbook.  

My supplements list and ongoing chemistry experiment are as follows:
Test Cyp @ 500mg E/W
Dbol (just for this week) at 40mg ED
Fish Oil
Multi-vitamin
T3 @ 50-75 mcg ED
L-Tyrosin @ 1000-2000mg ED (determining tolerance)
YCA stack on cardio days
ECA stack on lift days
Clenviscerate (mixture of Clenbuterol and Eviscerate) details on it here:
Clenviscerate


Beginning stats:
Age:  29
Weight: 229
Waist: 38 (mostly water gained in lower back from Dbol, abs are visible.)
Arms: 18 unpumped
Neck: 17.75 


I will track my weight as well as diet daily here.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 30, 2010)

Day 1:

Weight: 229
Waist: 38
Arms: 18 unpumped
Neck: 17.75 

Woke up this morning and took my YCA stack, 20mg Dbol, 25mcg T3and 1000mg L-Tyrosin about an hour before hopping on the treadmill.  Did an hour on it with my HR at around 145-150.  Took my shower and applied the clenviserate.  Ate a breakfast of skinless chicken thighs, a multivitamin and a bunch of fish oil.  I feel a little cracked out, but I have a lot of stims floating around in me right now.  The clenviscerate burns like a mofo.  Hopefully that means that it is working, and not that I am getting a rash lol.

So far hunger is very manageable.  In fact, I just had to force down the chicken.  Not that it tasted bad, I just have zero appetite.  Between the stims and the low carbs, food is more of a because I have to than a because I want to thing.

Here are my macros for the day.

Breakfast:

3 chicken legs, skin not eaten.
460 cals, 20g fat, 0 carbs, 65g protein

Break
1 can of tuna
100 cals, 1g fat, 0 carbs, 22g protein

Lunch
3.5 chicken breasts
392 cals, 8g fat, 0 carbs, 80g protein

Break/dinner
1.5 cup cottage cheese
275 cals, 8g fat, 8.2g carbs, 40g protein



Totals
1,227 cals, 38g fat, 8.2g carbs, 208g protein


I will try to step it up tomorrow on the protein, I just couldnt do it today.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 30, 2010)

So are you like just moderately or  *super *pissed off at your colon or what?


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 30, 2010)

As of today only moderately.  I will try to stuff some broccoli and such down the hatch tomorrow, but man, I had to take a boat out here today and puked the whole fucking trip, and eating just wasnt high on the priorities list.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2010)

interesting . . subbed


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Day 1:
> 
> 
> Here are my macros for the day.
> ...


 

 no fibre/veges dude? I would have hit the neg cal foods like psyllium or celery . . otherwise you're bunghole's gonna be plugged for a week!


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 1, 2010)

I know, puking all morning really fucked me up.  I was gagging a little eating the little that I did.  I will do better tomorrow.  Or learn to stifle my gag reflex like my ex wife.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 1, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> As of today only moderately.  I will try to stuff some broccoli and such down the hatch tomorrow, but man, I had to take a boat out here today and puked the whole fucking trip, and eating just wasnt high on the priorities list.



lol... I was hoping you'd get what I was saying.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a hard time getting the fibrous vegetables in as well, especially with the hunger blunting effects of PSMF/RFL. But I'm a little confused here...which phase are you in now, bulk or RFL? If RFL, I'm thinking you're a Cat3, yeah?


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 1, 2010)

RFL, cat 1-2.  Unsure whether 1 or two because I am borderline, and the Dbol bloat has thrown off my numbers on my tape test, so running it as a Cat 1.


----------



## unclem (Jul 1, 2010)

do you take arimidex for the bloat? just curious.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 1, 2010)

No, I didnt take it this round, but that was because I was a cheap fuck and misjudged just how bad it was going to be.  I will def be on an AI next go-round.  I only have 6 more days on the DBOL, so hopefully the bloat will get under control after that.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 1, 2010)

Day 2:

Weight: 226 (-3lbs) There went some of that water!
Waist: 37.5 (-.5) And there is where it was lost from.

Didn't sleep for shit.  I slept for about 5.5 hours, then wide awake.  Dick poked out from under the shorts and got into the clenviscerate on my belly.  Hilarity ensued.  Well, it would have been hilarious if I didnt wake up literally thinking that lil' me was on fire, or stuck in a light socket, or in Juggs sister again.  The stims have me jittery as shit.

Got up and today was Push day.  Lowered the volume on my workout to compensate for the super low calories.  Well that didnt work.  Strength has continued to climb, and I ended up having to go up in weight again.  Dbol is now my favorite thing ever.  I will seriously be sad on wednesday when my 4 week ride on it comes to a halt.

Had a great workout.

Food consumption went up a little, and for those that were so sweetly concerned with the state of my pooper, I choked down a bunch of Brocolli.  Macros still werent great on the protein end.  I only got up to the low 200's and I need to be getting in 300+.  Any ideas where to add anything that may help, without jacking my cals up more?

I am going to take a page from Damayor and drop my meals from the log, as chicken, tuna, cottage cheese and whatever green shit I can stomach will get a little repetitive.


Totals
Cals 1,326, Fat 43.3, Carbs 22.2, Protein 209.8


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 1, 2010)

FWIW, I'm on day 12 or so of 2 week PSFM. I seriously just want to shoot myself right now. Not particularly tired or starving or stupid in the brain. Just plain old nuttin left. And just to fuck w/ myself I walked thru the junkfood section at the grocery store. I was so jealous of all the people w/ their baskets full of carbs. Usually I don't care, but the 2 weeks just sucks the life out of me.

Good luck!

That's fookin brutal that you're eating the same amount that I am but you weigh almost 80 lb more than I do.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 1, 2010)

Im going to have to raise it though, I cant get in my protein at this low of cals.  I need damned near 100g more protein and assuming a PURE source thats 400 cals.  Could I get away with 50g more since I am on 'teh gearz'?  If I get more than a gram per lb of LBM I should spare my muscle right?  RIGHT?  AHHHHH!

Also Sassy, for a Cat 1 RFL a refeed is not recommended, but I will be stretching this to 3 weeks instead of 2.  Whatcha think?  Is that an excuse to rape some rice, or should I just stick it out for maximum effectiveness?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't be a pussy! Suck it and suffer like a man!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2010)

More protein? Drink the goddam stuff . .  I'm a fan of raw egg whites . . why? Although the bioavailability is shit, the absorbtion rate is very slow. . . slower than casein. So add to some flavoured WPI, add in some fibre like psyllium and you're g2g


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 2, 2010)

Day 3:

Weight: 225 (-4lbs) 

I wont be taking measurments daily.

Upped the T3 to 75mcg.  I am still not sweating, but I do feel warmer.  If I dont end up getting more of a temp rise, I will be upping to 100 next week.

Spent a fun filled hour mindlessly walking on the treadmill.  I hate steady state cardio.  Spent another half an hour listening to my boss (after asking my advice on weight loss), explain to me why he is fat due to genetics.  This was as fun as smashing my face into a wall.  He doesn't see the correlation of his epically fat ass to his gulping down mountain dew and fried pickles in equal quantities.  Made eye contact with him at lunch.  He had a plate of fried catfish.  Had the decency to look embarrassed.  And fat.

I started having contractions, and ran to the bathroom, but it was only false labor.  Oh well, I have decided that pooping is for mortals, and as I am on "da' gearz" this petty behavior is beneath me anyway.

I decided to mix it up and go fucking wild with my diet today, so I had some chicken breasts, tuna and cottage cheese with a few pieces of broccoli.  You dont need to say it, I know I am one wild dude.

I am on my 2 days of no Clen mixed in with the Eviscerate, and you can DEFINATELY feel the difference.  For one, it does not feel like I am setting my torso on fire.  I take this to be a bad thing, as I have learned over the years that if it doesnt suck, it is probably not all that great.

Question about the L-Tryosine.  I can't feel jack from this.  Anyone in the 200-250lb weight category using this with some dosage recommendations?

Totals
Cals 1,277, Fat 38.3, Carbs 15.9, Protein 211.4


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2010)

lol Im digging the commentary . . you still not wheying it up yet? 3x 30g WPI shakes would take you up to 300g PRO knigg . .


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 2, 2010)

I am stuck on an oil rig, and cant get any more supps.  I fail.  Plus every damned whey I have seen is loaded with carbs, and the RFL PSMF says carbs are a big ol fat ass no.  Trying to keep overall carb consumption well under 20g a day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2010)

understood on location . . Whey Isolate should have 2% carbs, that's 0.6g per 30g serve.

You option is give one of the chefs a handjob in return for egg whites . .  all for a good cause champ


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 3, 2010)

One cook is a 60ish black woman.  The other is a 300lb white dude.  Weighing my options.

I can get them to cook me whatever I want.  I absolutely will step it up tomorrow.  Its not a problem with availability.  Thats just a pissy little excuse I am using for being a pussy.  The reality is just that the thought of food makes me ill.  I will just suck it up and stop acting like a homo and eat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> One cook is a 60ish black woman. The other is a 300lb white dude. Weighing my options..


 
lol, you're gonna be the jerked beef in tha sandwich knigg!


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 3, 2010)

Day 4:

Weight: 223 (-6lbs) 


Had to actually get off my ass at work today.  These assholes seem to expect me to do something to earn my salary.  Fools.  Apparently rubbing this shit all over your stomach/abs/love handles before a night of sweating your ass off is a bad idea.  I take back the whole "doesn't burn" thing.  That was just me being a retard.  What I meant was "burns like napalm".  I felt like someone was peeling my skin off.  I lifted up my shirt and I was bright red and you could feel the heat.  While doing this I was also touching my nipple because it felt a little puffy, and just then one of the roughnecks walked into my office.  So he came in to me red faced, sweating, and playing with my nipple with my shirt pulled over my head.  Believe it or not, this is not a great way to make friends on an oil rig.  Well, not the kind of friends I want anyway.

Today was my Pull day in my training routine, and I basically sucked.  just didnt have the energy to do well.  I managed to keep all my weights up and complete my sets, I just wasnt into it.

Still no pooping, but I continue to stuff green things down my throat in the hopes that I will eventually free Willy.  I ate a few jalapenos tonight.  That will make things more interesting.

I tried to follow through on my promise to eat more today, so I ate 3 catfish filets for breakfast, which made me miserable since I dont even like fish, and didnt want to eat anyway.  After plugging in the info into fitday, it turns out that catfish is fucking worthless.  Low amount of protein, and not that great on cals.  Then we had steak night tonight, which I wont skip, so basically I managed to up my calories enormously without raising my protein 1 iota.  Yes I realize that makes me a failure.

Someone answer my question about the L-Tyrosine or so help me I will rape a manatee.  Do you want that on your soul?  Should I even be feeling it?

Totals
Cals 1,637, Fat 79.2, Carbs 16.0, Protein 204.1


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2010)

manatees are reincarnated fag jews, just ask The Situation. So go right ahead with the raping


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 4, 2010)

Day 5:

Weight: 221.5 (-7.5lbs) 
Waist:  37 (-1in)

I didn't do a thing at work today.  It was really slow, so mainly just sitting on my ass, which is a good thing, because I wouldn't have enough energy to walk to the handrail if I was on fire.  Thoughts of just pissing myself instead of getting out of my chair to use the restroom are very appealing.

Did an hour on the treadmill.  It was just as much fun as I remembered.  I think that if being raped would get you ripped, I would consider it over cardio.  I mean...it couldn't last more than 5 minutes right?

Back on the clen with the Eviscerate.  You really can feel a difference in it.  When the clen is added it is just a constant heat.

Still nothing on the L-Tyrosine.  I am considering bumping it to 2000mg.  Either I am not taking enough, or it just doesnt do shit.  Same with the T3 to be honest.  I am at 75mcg, which is supposed to be a fairly high dose, but no sweats, no feeling of heat...nothing.  Either its fake or I need MOAR.  Next week I am going to 100mcg.

As far as the fat loss is going, I can't complain.  I am down almost 8 lbs and an entire inch off my waist in 5 days.  Thats pretty good.  Of course, this could be mainly due to the childlike 1200 calories I am averaging per day.

I ate some more chicken/cottage cheese/tuna and added in some Tilapia, which was a pleasant surprise.  It didnt suck nearly as bad as most other fish I have eaten.  So I did a little better with my cals and protein today.


I haven't made it to the restroom yet.  If nothing changes I am going to drink a cup of epson salt tomorrow.  That should kick me over the edge for sure.

My mood is really pissy tonight, but I am weak, and I just pinned my midweek shot, so maybe my blood levels were getting lower or something.  Or maybe I am just being a woman.  I dunno.

Totals
Cals 1,354, Fat 36.7, Carbs 16.4, Protein 237.2


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2010)

Try this T3 run:

Day 1 Clen 60mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 2 Clen 60mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 3 Clen 80mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 4 Clen 100mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 5 Clen 100mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 6 Clen 120mcg / T3 100mcg
Day 7 Clen 120mcg / T3 100mcg
Day 8 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day 9 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day10 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day11 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day12 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day13 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day14 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day15 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day16 Cle 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day17 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day18 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day19 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day20 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day21 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day22 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day23 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day24 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day25 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day26 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day27 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day28 Clen off / T3 100mcg
Day29 Clen 120mcg / T3 100mcg
Day30 Clen 120mcg / T3 100mcg
Day31 Clen 120mcg / T3 75mcg
Day32 Clen 120mcg / T3 75mcg
Day33 Clen 120mcg / T3 75mcg
Day34 Clen 120mcg / T3 50mcg
Day35 Clen 120mcg / T3 50mcg
Day36 Clen off / T3 50mcg
Day37 Clen off / T3 50mcg
Day38 Clen off / T3 25mcg
Day39 Clen off / T3 25mcg
Day40 Clen off / T3 25mcg
Day41 Clen off / T3 25mcg
Day42 Clen off / T3 25mcg


----------



## unclem (Jul 5, 2010)

hey cap't, would you recommend that taking a thyroid drug for that 42 days straight without a break? i like the looks of it. but i thought that 3 weeks max on t3, but i could be wrong bro.? also can you run that with gear at the same time?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2010)

you know . . IDK how long you can cycle T3 for - just found a post outlining the programme .  . . probably needs some confirmation . .  I wouldnt personally run it without Gears.


----------



## unclem (Jul 5, 2010)

cap't what does psmf stand for? thnx i think i will try that clen , t3 cycle for 42 days as outlined and use it with my heavy bulk cycle coming up. ill let ya know after 42 days how it went.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 5, 2010)

PSMF = Protein Sparing Modifed Fast

Its an extremely low calorie diet with moderate to high protein for maintaining muscle.  I am using the RFL (Rapid Fat Loss) PSMF designed by Lyle McDonald.

It works, but it is miserable.  At least for me.


----------



## unclem (Jul 5, 2010)

^^^^^^^^thanks jmorrison, very helpful again, much thanks bro.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 5, 2010)

unclem said:


> hey cap't, would you recommend that taking a thyroid drug for that 42 days straight without a break? i like the looks of it. but i thought that 3 weeks max on t3, but i could be wrong bro.? also can you run that with gear at the same time?



I've read 6wks is the limit, but what do I know! 

I do know you shouldn't take t3 while you are NOT on gear. It metabolizes everything, including muscle. The gear will help offset this.

 jmorrison: post up some samples of your diet.   I'm not on any specific plan, but after figuring my calories,  I may be somewhere around where you are. I'm doing things a little backward from you though. I'm cutting hard for the first few weeks, then increasing calories. I'm currently above the recommended BF due to spending most the year with my limb in a split from to different injuries.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 5, 2010)

Day 6:

Weight: 221 ( -8lbs ) 


Had some weird and scary shit happen to me today.  I got up, took my ECA and went and did some cardio.  I did circuit training today instead of the treadmill, because I just couldnt stand the thought of walking today.  It was pretty intense, and I may have gone overboard a little.  Anyway, got done and went and took my shower, then applied my clenviscerate.  Went to check my email, and started seeing little flashes of light.  I ignored it because I am a bad mother fucker and some pussy spots of light arent going to get me down.  They just kept getting worse, and eventually my vision blurred and I could only see out of a small tunnel of vision.  I thought I was fucked, but I just sat there and waited it out, because what the hell could anyone do for me.  I could feel my heart pounding, but nothing felt out of rythym or anything.  It faded a little in intensity, and I went and got a cold drink of water and ate.  After that it went away, but I had a MASSIVE headache settle in somewhere between my eyes and my brain.  Had the headache all day.

I finally gave birth to a toddler in the restroom.  He weighed 35lbs, wore boots, had a tattoo and was smoking a cigar.  I named him Saney, then sent him on his way.  Can't wait to weigh in the morning.

Diet went pretty much according to plan.  Lots of chicken and such.  Posted below for Returnofthedragon

Breakfast:

Salad
2.5 Chicken Breasts, 1/2 cup lettuce, jalepenos.

Break
1 cup cottage cheese, 2 slices deli roast beef

Lunch

Salad
2.5 Chicken breasts, 1/2 cup lettuce, jalepenos, 1 can tuna

Break/Dinner
1cup cottage cheese, 2 slices deli roast beef


Totals
Cals 1,264, Fat 33.6, Carbs 14.5, Protein 225.1


----------



## Arra (Jul 6, 2010)

Love looking at other people's progress. Looks like you're doing quite well.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 6, 2010)

Week 1 Summary:
-------------------

Weight:  222 (-7lbs)
Waist: 36.75 (-1.25)
Neck:  18 (Unchanged)
Bicep: 18 (Unchanged)


So, it looks like after a week I am down 7 lbs and a little over an inch on my waist.  Not bad, although to be honest I was hoping for more.  Somehow, on the whopping 1200 cals I ate yesterday, I managed to gain .5lbs, so in a fit of anger I decided to have my little refeed tonight and ate some carbs.  I am still under maintenance, but it wouldn't surprise me if I gained a couple lbs in water by tomorrow.

Today was my last day on the Dbol, so maybe I will shed some bloat now.  More specifically from my lower back.  There is something wrong with being able to see your abs, but having a muffin top and an almost 37in waist.  Fuck it.  The chicks dig it.

I feel like a beast after eating the carbs.  I think I could slay a dragon with my dick.  Rawr.  Tomorrow morning is push day, and I am curious to see how it goes.

I really expected to lose more considering the huge amount of drugs I am on.  I will just continue hoping that it is Dbol bloat.  We will find out soon enough.  If not, then I would tell anyone that listened to not bother with T3 or L-Tyrosine.  Although the Yohimbine definately makes me feel it, I dont know if it is assisting with weight loss, or just beating my heart to death.

Anyway, my totals for the day after refeeding.

Cals 1,966, Fat 88.5, Carbs 73.1, Protein 217.0


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2010)

T3 is the goods man, maybe all the other Gears masked the effects


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 7, 2010)

Im not a little guy, so I am hoping that when I bump it to 100mcg that I will feel it more.  That is tomorrow, so hopefully I will have more to report.  

Guaranteed I am 3 lbs heavier tomorrow.  I may just skip the scales and save myself the frustration.

I bought a boat tonight though.  I cant see it or get on it for another 2 weeks, but its mine.  Thats right bitches...hide the dolphins I'm coming to play.

Fuck I spend all my money everytime I get it.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 7, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Day 6:
> 
> Weight: 221 ( -8lbs )
> 
> Had some weird and scary shit happen to me today.  I got up, took my ECA and went and did some cardio.  *I did circuit training today instead of the treadmill, because I just couldnt stand the thought of walking today.  It was pretty intense, and I may have gone overboard a little.*



CT is overkill for RFL, no? ...Yes.



> *After that it went away, but I had a MASSIVE headache settle in somewhere between my eyes and my brain.  Had the headache all day.*



That would be your blood pressure.



> Breakfast:
> 
> Salad
> 2.5 Chicken Breasts, 1/2 cup lettuce, jalepenos.
> ...



Okay, not to be Mr. Bossy here, but...

a.)Check the sugar/carbs/fat in dat cottage cheese...My money says it's out of RFL range.
b.) Anything using the adjective "deli" is probably, well, always a bad choice. I know you don't have the greatest food selection(s) available, but there can be all sorts of crap components in that stuff.
c.) I know the diet will work with a higher fat intake, but I had much better results when I stuck to the 20g max Lyle set for fat and carbs.....just sayin'


Yes, RFL sucks out loud. Yes, the limited selection of foods one must stick with will drive you insane. BUT, the *results* from this diet can be/are profoundly kick-ass. Hang in there, Bro. I'm riding the same wave.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the response DaMayor.  I know you have been using this for a while, so I will bow to the voice of experience.



DaMayor said:


> CT is overkill for RFL, no? ...Yes.



I am on gear, so this has been a real grey area for me.  My weights have actually gone UP on my lifts, even in this huge deficit, and I want to take full advantage of the muscle sparing of the test, but yes.  You are 100% right that the CT was too intense.  At least at the level I was at.  I had trouble walking out of the gym




DaMayor said:


> That would be your blood pressure.



Yeah, I just dont know WHAT caused it, or whether it went too high or dipped too low.  Scared the shit out of me though.





DaMayor said:


> Okay, not to be Mr. Bossy here, but...
> 
> a.)Check the sugar/carbs/fat in dat cottage cheese...My money says it's out of RFL range.
> b.) Anything using the adjective "deli" is probably, well, always a bad choice. I know you don't have the greatest food selection(s) available, but there can be all sorts of crap components in that stuff.
> c.) I know the diet will work with a higher fat intake, but I had much better results when I stuck to the 20g max Lyle set for fat and carbs.....just sayin'



Brother it's never being bossy to give the voice of experience.  I very much appreciate the advice.

a) The carbs/fat is high on the cottage cheese.  Unfortunately 4% milkfat is the only kind I can get out here.  It is the biggest part of my fat/carb intake daily.  I also love it.  I will give it up, but is it ok to hate you for it?  
b) The roast beef is actually pretty good.  Those numbers are just pulled from fitday as I couldnt find what we actually have in the database.  Our chef out here actually slices the roast beef and its pretty awesome.
c) I will try this by cutting out the cottage cheese.  I will whine like a bitch while doing so though. 





DaMayor said:


> Yes, RFL sucks out loud. Yes, the limited selection of foods one must stick with will drive you insane. BUT, the *results* from this diet can be/are profoundly kick-ass. Hang in there, Bro. I'm riding the same wave.



Thanks again for the advice man.  I was exactly where you are this time last year, and you are about to cross over into some good shit.  When you hit 15% you go from not looking horrible with your shirt off, to something that ladies dont mind looking at.  I have followed your log and your dedication is amazing.  Keep it up!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2010)

this is a good example of how you can 'cut' on 'bulking' gears . . all down to the diet, hey ho . .


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 7, 2010)

Day 8
-------

Weight:   221.5 (-7.5lbs)


I couldnt stay off the scales, because I am a sadist apparently, but hey, despite my carb binge last night, I still lost.5lbs.  Or better said, lost the mystery .5lbs that I gained yesterday.

My workout this morning was awesome.  I am taking in around 1200 cals a day and my strength continues to improve.  Pretty fricken happy with that.  I upped the T3 dosage to 100mcg and I am sweating a little.  Not the puddles falling off me like I had expected, but definately warmer and sweating.  Which causes a chain reaction, setting off the clenviscerate on my belly.  I am on fire right now, but I am hoping that the pain is my lovehandles dying an excrutiating death.  

I tried to cut out a little of the fat/carbs, but still ended up over 20g.  The tilapia had much more fat in it than I thought, but hell, fish fat is the good fat right?

My totals for the day:

Total Cals 1,110, Fat 23.0, Carbs 4.6, Protein 217.8


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 8, 2010)

Day 9
-------

Weight: 219 (-10lbs)


10 lbs on my 9th day.  I am starting to look jerked and tan.  Well thats a lie, I still look sort of fat and pale, but hey...blow me.

Since I lost 2.5-3lbs last night, I think I may have flushed some water at some point.  

Spent 45mins on the treadmill, then a pretty good ab workout, cause I heard that if I do 1000 crunches a day, I will look like the Capt'n.  A fat dude in there told me I looked "funny" when I was doing my pike planks.  I told him that just because he couldn't see his dick was no reason to make fun.  Found out later that he is some big-shot from Houston out here checking out the rig.  He can blow me too.


I can't win with the whole fat thing Damayor.  I am not trying to be willfully defiant, shit just keeps surprising me.  I had no idea that a chicken thigh would have so much fat even without the skin.

Had my 10th pin today folks.  Thats right, the start of week 5.  Essentially I am about 15lbs heavier, and a little leaner than when I started the cycle.  This is good.  Hot chicks and homos want what is in my pants.  Cause that's where I keep my candy.

My totals for the day:

Cals 1,186, Fat 29.7, Carbs 2.3, Protein 220.1


----------



## CG (Jul 8, 2010)

A few thoughts... 1. You are fuvking hilarious. 2. This whole shit is impressive. I wanna be just like you when I get old... minus the telling the bigwig to go on a search and rescue mission for his dick lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2010)

sure thing, all jews are hilarious


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## jmorrison (Jul 9, 2010)

Day 10
-------

Weight: 218 (-11lbs)


Down another pound.  Nothing much else to report.  One thing about this diet that is awesome is your hunger is just shut down.  You would think you would be hungry on this low of cals, but not in the slightest.  I have to force myself to eat the food.


Today was pull day and I had to wait on some dude curling in the power rack.  His 14inch guns were amazing.  Because he was a fat worthless chud, he decided to talk to me after each set, while admiring himself in the mirror.  He kept saying over and over again "WELP!  Gotta start somewhere right?"  He of course asks me about lifting and routine, and wants to know how to get big.

I tell him.

"well I dont want to get big, I just want to turn my fat into muscle"

I explain that this is impossible and why it is impossible.  His eyes glaze over.

"Uh huh.  Im doing this ab ripper workout from P90x, I just want to get cut up you know?"

I told him that he needed to cut bodyfat if he wanted to see his abs.  He 100% completely ignored me, and asked me about his routine, which was Bench day 1, Arms day 2, Abs day 3, then day off then repeat.  I asked him about squat.  He "doesnt want big legs".  

I hate him.

Walking fatass cliche.  Oh well.


As far as diet, it is going to look like I am ignoring Damayor, but I'm not I promise.  The 2 salmon filets had a no shit *21g of fat* all by themselves.  That put a 20g fat/carb total a little out of reach for the day.


My totals for the day:

Cals 1,327, Fat 40.1, Carbs 4.1, Protein 230.7


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 10, 2010)

Day 11
-------

Weight: 218.5 (-10.5lbs)




I found that mysterious half a pound again.  This, ladies and gentlemen, is why weighing yourself on a daily basis is a piss poor idea.  Intellectually I know that on 1300 some odd cals, there is NO WAY I gained an ounce, and what I gained is nothing but water, but it still drags ya down.  

Feeling good other than that though.  Energy is still only moderate, and hunger is staying down.  The baker out here made a peanut butter pie, with a dollop of chocolate whipped cream on each piece with (I shit you not) crushed Nutty-Buddies as pie crust.  I am a strong willed dude, but this almost got me.  I wanted to name it, and keep it forever.  I walked away, but it hurt my tender little fat kid feelings.

It was steak night though, and nothing seems to soothe an vagina-ache like a ribeye.  I dont care what diet I am on, I have never, and will never skip a steak when it is offered.

So cals are a little higher, although since this wasnt a refeed, they are still low.  No carbs today at all really, although that steak had some fat in it.

Totals:

Cals 1,694, Fat 58.4, Carbs 2.0, Protein 281.4


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2010)

werd on the steak knigg


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 11, 2010)

Day 12 & Mid-week 2 summary
-------

Weight: 217.5 (-11.5lbs)
Neck: 18 (+.5)
Bicep: 17.5 (-.5 AHHHH)
Waist: 36 (-2)


Mid week 5 pin.  Felt good as usual.  It may be a placebo effect, but I get such a feeling of well-being after a pin.   

Did cardio with a little core workout this morning.  It was nothing special.  Push day is tomorrow, and looking forward to it.  

I came close on the fat/carbs thing today Damayor.  Im not sure how you are doing it, I didnt eat anything but chicken and tuna today and still went over 20g, but not by much.

Talking my girlfriend into sending me random boobie pics.  I use them as fuel for getting through the hitch.  And LHJO.

My waist is down an entire 2 inches in 12 days, and I wasnt that much of a lard ass to begin with, so that isnt too bad.  Hoping for 2 more in the next 12.  I dont want to go any lower than that, it could potentially create a paradox, breaking sexy and destroying the world in the process.  No one wants that.

I am the best man in a bachelor party coming up in the first part of august.  I am taking them to Bourbon street.  I rented a room in that big ass hotel with a balcony overlooking the street.  I havent drank in 8 weeks, and I am going to be the pussy ass lightweight on this journey I can tell already.  Oh well, I will be more jerked and tan than the rest of them, and that gives me authority. 

Totals:

Cals 1,212, Fat 27.1, Carbs 0.0, Protein 236.0


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 12, 2010)

Day 13
-------

Weight: 215.2 ( -14lbs)
Waist: 35.75 ( -2.25in)


I don't normally tape my waist every morning, but when I woke up I was looking much more vascular, and had dropped 2 more lbs.  Hell yes, it was a pretty epic RHJO session before bed, and everyone knows that is the key to ripped abs. So yeah, that officially makes me smaller in the waist than when I started the cycle, and a solid 11lbs heavier.  Good stuff.  

I skipped push day today and just did cardio again.  I have a refeed coming up tomorrow, so I'm going to lift like hell before I stuff my face to alleviate the guilt.  I dont care if that doesnt make sense.  Blow me, I'm gonna eat some.

The carbs look a little high, but they were all green leafy carbs and primarily fiber.  I need to have this baby.

I did get the boobie pics last night.  Plus some.  This was fuel for my JO fire.  Why the hell did I ever stop dating young chicks?  They are so much more fun.

My tan is fading because I am a fucking rig vampire.  I work nights, so no sunlight for me.  This makes me sad.  And fat.  Jerked is no good without tan.  

I feel a little down today, and fuzzy headed as a mofo.  I really need this carb refeed tomorrow.  And a backrub.  And a beer.  And head.  So I guess if you add that all up, I need a fat alcoholic chick, with a bottle of baby oil and low self esteem, and I need her now.

Totals:

Cals 1,222, Fat 29.4, Carbs 8.2, Protein 227.3


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2010)

sounds like you need some melantan-II


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 13, 2010)

Day 14
-------

Weight: 215.5 ( -13.5lbs)

I lifted like hell today.  I went really hard.  My strength did NOT go up this week, but at least I was able to keep the weight on the bar and complete my sets.  That made me pretty happy considering the PSMF.  I went hard because I knew I was probably going to fall off the wagon a little bit on my refeed.

Well, I didn't just fall off the wagon.  I also raped the horse that was pulling us, and then burned the wagon to the ground.  There was nothing scientific, healthy, or pretty about my meal tonight.  Basically, if it wasn't moving, and moving faster than me at that, it was getting stabbed with a fork and eaten.  By the time I was done I had a small crowd cheering me on.  I wont even get into what I ate, because it would only make me sad to see it in writing, but it was a plate full, followed by a bowl full, followed by another bowl, followed by a dessert plate.

I feel like an untanned, unjacked poop-stabber, but oh well.  I will just get back on tomorrow.  My total cals are still a little under maintenance, or at least really close.

After the meal, I am actually sweating and my veins are all standing out.  Feeling good besides the guilt.

Totals:

Cals 3,252, Fat 147, Carbs 245.4, Protein 238.3


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 14, 2010)

Day 15
-------

Weight: 217 AHHH ( -12lbs)

Yup, feel like a fatty today.  Also dealing with hunger issues.  I guess I am just waiting to get back into ketosis.  Oh well, you play you pay right?  Since I know that there is no way I gained 1.5lbs of fat in one day, especially around maintenance, I will just ignore this and continue with my life.

Spent an hour on the treadmill this morning.  Always a good time.  I watched Glenn Beck while I was on it.  So there I was, getting more jacked AND more republican, all at the same time.

I watched a little porn, and went off like a freshman at prom.  My little swimmers looked more like little....I dunno.  It was like jelly.  Is that normal?  Or have my sperm just became jacked too?

I feel good on energy today.  Really strong, but I am really bloated too.  I taped just for the hell of it and gained an inch on my waist lol.  I know that wont last, but man that sucks.

I have 7 more days out here, then home.  How long does it take to get a blood test done?  I have so much shit to do the day I get home that it isnt funny.  Not to mention I just found out that we have no chopper, and I will be going in on the same fucking boat I left my liver on coming out.  Fuck it.  Puking makes you more of a man anyway.  I keep this up I will be Chuck Norris.

Guilt made it hard to eat today, and I have to add for DaMayor, we have GOT to be using different macros for the same stuff, cause all I really ate today was baked chicken breasts and tuna, and I still went over on the fat.


Totals:

Cals 1,064, Fat 23.3, Carbs 1.9, Protein 209.6


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 16, 2010)

Day 16
-------

Weight: 216 ( -13lbs)

Feeling a little better today, but really run down.  The PSMF is winning this fight, but fuck I am beat.  Energy level is at a low for the whole log.  I was going to pop in some porn earlier, cause I had a pretty serious case of wood brought on by more pics, but too fucking tired.

Did some accessory work today and hit my shoulders pretty hard.  I was too weak to jump into deads, so I pussed out.  I will do pull day tomorrow.

Calories are doing fine, hunger really seriously isnt an issue at all on this diet.  Its kind of amazing, but trust me, fuck up and eat enough carbs to go out of ketosis and BAM.  You would eat Saney's sister.

No way am I going to hit my goal of 203lbs this week.  It aint happenin.  At this point I would be ecstatic with 210.  I cant bitch too much, I am way leaner than I was.  Measurements and shit coming tomorrow.

I gave up on trying to keep my fat below 20g.  Hell I had 13g just from chicken breasts today, and the salmon filet had 10g.  Pfft.  There went that.


Totals:

Cals 1,322, Fat 35.5, Carbs 2.7, Protein 248.3


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 16, 2010)

Day 17 & Week 2/Mid week 3 summary 
-------

Weight: 215.2 ( -13.8lbs)
Neck: 18 ( +.5)
Bicep: 17.75 ( -.25)
Waist: 35.5 ( -2.5)


Did my 6 week first pin.  Feeling good.  Hunger is fine and the results of this little cut are looking nice.  I have been taking some pics, and if it keeps going this way I will do some before and afters.

Pull day today.  The deads were tough on me, but everything else was fine.  Weight hasnt changed from when I started cutting, so thats excellent.  Pullups even got easier! 

Feeling a little fuzzy headed, but that seems to be the norm when I low carb.  Decided that next hitch I will bring out some whey isolate for sure to help me out on hitting my numbers.

2.5 inches off my waist in just over 2 weeks.  Not too shabby.  I was hoping for 4 inches lost in this 3 week cut, but I will settle for 3!

Nothing to report outside of that!

Totals:

Cals 1,384, Fat 32.9, Carbs 2.0, Protein 267.6


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 17, 2010)

Day 18  
-------

Weight: 215 ( -14lbs)


The scales just arent moving!  Getting frustrating, but I only have 3 more nights of this before going back into a micro bulk, so I guess I just need to suck it up.  I know that with this low of a deficit, I should be losing, and I must just be carrying water weight, but shit, I wish it would drop and make me feel better.  

An hour on the treadmill.  Oh yeah.  Had a lot of fun, met some chicks, listened some new tunes.  No.  That is all a lie.  It fucking sucked, my only company in there was our cook, who is a fat black dude, and since he beat me in there, I had to listen to ganster rap the whole hour.  Dont get me wrong.  I like rap.  Good rap anyway.  This sounded like it was recorded in saney's bedroom.  And he rapped every song....loudly.  This is why he was there for so long, but is still fat.

Tonight was steak night, which is rapidly becoming the only thing I look forward to out here, so I had a steak with a salad.  Cut up some egg whites with some diced ham and ate it over the lettuce.  Actually a pretty decent meal.  Now I dont feel like murdering everyone.

Didn't bother taking measurements again.  I will do that for the last time Tues night for the final progress summary.


Totals:

Cals 1,695, Fat 72.4, Carbs 1.5, Protein 239.9


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 19, 2010)

Day 20 & Summary 
----------

Weight: 213 ( -16lbs)
Neck: 18 ( +.5)
Bicep: 17.75 ( -.25)
Waist: 35.25 ( -2.75)


Sorry I missed a day there fellas.  Had some work crop up.  I am going ahead and wrapping this up 1 day early.  I officially have eaten the rig out of tuna, and I started my carbup.

I did my push day this morning, and not only did I maintain the weight I normally lift over this 3 week period, I still added a little.  Thats pretty good during a cut!

I ended up 16lbs lighter and just shy of 3 inches off my waist.  Those are pretty good numbers for a 3 week cut.  I didnt lose very much size, if any, and it appears that I lost basically all fat/water and miniscule amounts of muscle.

Now I will be going back on a 3 week bulk/maintenance before repeating this again next month.  Hopefully during this time I can keep some control and not take too many steps backwards.

Thanks to everyone that followed along, and for the support!  I will be keeping my overall cycle log going at:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/110532-my-cute-lil-first-cycle-log.html
if anyone wants to continue following.  This will be going for another few weeks.

Overall I would call this a resounding success.  I didnt hit the goals that I had set for myself, but I have a bad habit of setting the bar higher than what is realistic, and while that is a little dissapointing, I cannot argue with the huge amount of progress I made, and the steps I have taken to hit my overall goal.

As far as the supplements go.  
L-Tyrosine.  Somedays I forgot to take it.  I never noticed anything from it one way or the other.
Clenvicerate.  Definately an option in regards to clen delivery, but as far as localized fat loss, a dissapointment.  I didnt notice the fat coming off of any areas any faster than any others, but as I said, you can feel the clen, so transdermal application is possible.
ECA.  It works.  Everyone knows this.  Nothing to add.
T3.  Some days it seemed to work better than others.  Still really in the air about this one.  Could be a quality issue.
Yohimbe.  Holy shit this stuff is potent.  Do NOT make the mistake of thinking this is a bullshit supplement.  Be very careful to assess tolerance before taking too much.

I think that just about wraps it up!


----------

